# How much rock can a tank hold??



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I just saw some great pictures of your tanks.
they have punds and pounds of rock in them how much can a tank hold??


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

a tank can hold all the rock a tank will hold... that's starting to sound like a nursery rhyme...

There have been pictures and videos posted here several times showing (I believe it was) a 20 gallon tank filled with metal pellets... it appeared to be in a testing lab...

Provided the weight of the rock is fairly well spread out feel free to stack it as deep as you like...


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Tanks can hold alot more weight than you think.
say, 55 gallons, is equal to 458.989 526 01 Pounds.
That's a fair good bit of weight.You have no worries.Over 300 pounds can be exerted on the bottom of a 10 gallon aquarium, so you really don't need to worry, just make sure your rock is stable, and you can stack tons of it.You could fill a 55 gallon aquarium with solid rocks top to bottom, and the bottom most likely will not break until you either
a) drop 1
b) put over *** of weight.
Don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

what about the stand? i would be more worried about that than the tank itself breaking...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

i dont know ne thing but just from reading cuz i broke my arm so thats all i do is sit here and read 
so ne ways if you put egg crate on the bottom of your tank that will help spread out the weight and protect againts accidents like dropping a rock or having a structure but it will not protect the sides


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

I think the main priority would be to use grating or something to properly distribute the load across the bottom of the tank. One single point receiving more pressure is what will cause failure.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

safireeyz said:


> how much can a tank hold??


The simple answer beeing, more than you are able to put in it.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know what the upper limit is, but I have 300 pounds in a 120 gallon.


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

i have about 400lbs in a 125 gal/ I posted pictures under "new tank pictures" a few posts down. I really dont think there is a limit as long as your floor can hold it, which was my concern


----------

